# Baker updates!



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

It feels like eons ago we were having trouble house training Baker. He's doing fantastic now - no accidents in the house (except for last night... where he had a surprise 5th poo in the building hallway after obedience class... oops!)! On Feb 2 he even sat at the door and whined for us to take him downstairs to pee! My boyfriend and I were so proud of him. eace: Thank you everyone for your advice and reminders that we have to be patient!

I also promised Naturelover I'd post photos... so here we go:
1. (Baker in red jacket): Baker in early January, getting ready for a walk.
2. (Baker in basket): late January, not loving being in his toy basket
3. (Baker sitting): generic photo of shaggy Baker in late January
4. (Baker with grad cap): Baker graduating from puppy k class today (Feb 7)! 
5. (Baker with bandana): Baker after his post-graduation groom! 

If anyone's curious, he weighed 8.2 lbs on January 29 (a day after he turned 4 months old).


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Baker you are as cute as can be. Love the eyebrows.


----------



## Traciab710 (Jan 27, 2015)

Baker is adorable!!!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay! Thank you for the updates. Love the photos. Baker is such a handsome little guy with his cute eyebrows and chest patch! It would be so great to let him and Archer run around. My weekends are starting to open up once I'm back from my brother's wedding in late Feb. How has he been doing with playing with other pups? Can I ask which obedience school he graduated from? What did you learn in the class?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on your graduation Baker! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute! The one with the graduation cap is just precious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cute boy!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a good looking little boy!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the Baker pics. He is adorable.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

He is a doll!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, he's soooo cute! I love him with his graduation hat!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone!  His new cut makes him look SO much older!



Naturelover said:


> It would be so great to let him and Archer run around. My weekends are starting to open up once I'm back from my brother's wedding in late Feb. How has he been doing with playing with other pups? Can I ask which obedience school he graduated from? What did you learn in the class?


That'd be awesome if Archer tolerates puppies! He's been great with other dogs. Baker goes to daycare once a week (for socialization purposes, and they go on 2 adventure walks with a pack of dogs) and he's totally smitten with the black lab there. It's funny because his first "best friend" was a black lab (neighbour's dog!). The big dogs tell him to back off if he tries to hump them. So do the adult little dogs, which is great, because he needs to learn that's a no-no! Some adult little dogs don't tolerate puppies... but the ones that do, well, Baker chases and plays with them to no end!

He "graduated" from the puppy k class at My Fluffy Friend's near 1st and Burrard. It was him and another dog... and it was super basic stuff, like training Baker to come when called (treating when we call his name), sit, watch me, say hi (you stick out your hand and he runs over to press his nose into it), we touched on leave it, too... it was mainly for socialization purposes. Needless to say, Baker learned much quicker than the other dog and got "first place" with a score of 104/100 on his report card. Teehee.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

timeblind said:


> Thank you everyone!  His new cut makes him look SO much older!
> 
> That'd be awesome if Archer tolerates puppies! He's been great with other dogs. Baker goes to daycare once a week (for socialization purposes, and they go on 2 adventure walks with a pack of dogs) and he's totally smitten with the black lab there. It's funny because his first "best friend" was a black lab (neighbour's dog!). The big dogs tell him to back off if he tries to hump them. So do the adult little dogs, which is great, because he needs to learn that's a no-no! Some adult little dogs don't tolerate puppies... but the ones that do, well, Baker chases and plays with them to no end!


I've found Archer is very good with most puppies, even now. What he doesn't like are puppies that are larger than him who paw him too much and don't listen to his body language. He also doesn't like crazy puppies that have no off switch and snarl and bite too much. But all the little fluffy dogs he has gotten to hang out with he has been good with so far. It's amazing how they are always changing though!



timeblind said:


> He "graduated" from the puppy k class at My Fluffy Friend's near 1st and Burrard. It was him and another dog... and it was super basic stuff, like training Baker to come when called (treating when we call his name), sit, watch me, say hi (you stick out your hand and he runs over to press his nose into it), we touched on leave it, too... it was mainly for socialization purposes. Needless to say, Baker learned much quicker than the other dog and got "first place" with a score of 104/100 on his report card. Teehee.


Report card! Very cool. I never got those in the classes I did with Archer but it's something to think about introducing to future classes I might be running! Did they evaluate you on the last class?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi also likes all other friendly dogs, regardless of size, EXCEPT the ones who "slap" with thier front paws. I guess, considering the size of our guys, that's not unexpected!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would cuddle Baker all day if I could!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I agree he is a cutie. Chloe has eyebrows too!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Baker is going to need everyone's hugs and cuddles because he's sick! He slept all day yesterday and refused to go on walks. He ate breakfast very half-heartedly, then half of his lunch, and he didn't even want dinner! He was drinking water, but not too much. This morning it looked like he was better. We went on a little walk and he ended up running for the last little bit. He still didn't really want food, but ate a bit. I took him to my boyfriend's mom's place (so someone can monitor him) and he ended up throwing up twice in 2 hours. We have a vet appointment in 3.5 hours... and the vet tech just said to keep Baker calm for now. 

I think Baker is fairly calm (apparently before he threw up the second time, he went to the door, signalled he wanted to be let out, went outside and then threw up - he's so considerate, even when sick!). My boyfriend and I are super worried though. Here's hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Naturelover said:


> Report card! Very cool. I never got those in the classes I did with Archer but it's something to think about introducing to future classes I might be running! Did they evaluate you on the last class?


Yes! There was an evaluation/exam. Baker did great!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully it's just a little tummy upset that all of our dogs get from time to time and nothing more serious. Good that you are taking him to see the vet. Get Well Soon Baker!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

timeblind said:


> Baker is going to need everyone's hugs and cuddles because he's sick! He slept all day yesterday and refused to go on walks. He ate breakfast very half-heartedly, then half of his lunch, and he didn't even want dinner! He was drinking water, but not too much. This morning it looked like he was better. We went on a little walk and he ended up running for the last little bit. He still didn't really want food, but ate a bit. I took him to my boyfriend's mom's place (so someone can monitor him) and he ended up throwing up twice in 2 hours. We have a vet appointment in 3.5 hours... and the vet tech just said to keep Baker calm for now.
> 
> I think Baker is fairly calm (apparently before he threw up the second time, he went to the door, signalled he wanted to be let out, went outside and then threw up - he's so considerate, even when sick!). My boyfriend and I are super worried though. Here's hoping it's nothing serious.


Probably at this point dehydrated? See what doctor says, glad he's going in - - 
Keep us updated please.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope Baker's tummy upset is better soon!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks!! So Baker had some tummy xrays done, but the vet didn't find anything. He got a shot of medicine to calm his stomach. No food tonight, but we will try to feed him tomorrow morning. 

The vet didn't say WHAT to feed him though - is this where pumpkin and rice and shredded boiled chicken breast come into play? 

Also, Baker isn't dehydrated. He's been drinking water yesterday, last night, and throughout the day today. So no worries there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

timeblind said:


> Thanks!! So Baker had some tummy xrays done, but the vet didn't find anything. He got a shot of medicine to calm his stomach. No food tonight, but we will try to feed him tomorrow morning.
> 
> The vet didn't say WHAT to feed him though - is this where pumpkin and rice and shredded boiled chicken breast come into play?
> 
> Also, Baker isn't dehydrated. He's been drinking water yesterday, last night, and throughout the day today. So no worries there!


If you don't have sweet potato around, you can use the rice, but sweet potato is even better for the starch portion, and REALLY easy to prepare. Just microwave until soft, peel and mash. If you use sweet potato, you don't need to add the pumpkin.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

krandall said:


> If you don't have sweet potato around, you can use the rice, but sweet potato is even better for the starch portion, and REALLY easy to prepare. Just microwave until soft, peel and mash. If you use sweet potato, you don't need to add the pumpkin.


Thanks for suggesting sweet potato! Baker did great Friday and Saturday. Ate three meals a day of sweet potato and boiled chicken. Super energetic and wanted to play! But he only pooped once each day. My boyfriend told me the poops were small and harder than usual.

This morning, Baker ended up pooping once, and I could see he was straining, then he threw up yellow bile, and then pooped more. I'm thinking he threw up because he was backed up? I gave him half of his breakfast (still sweet potatoes and chicken) after that and he ate it all. It's been an hour now and he's been napping. I wanted to start transitioning him back to his regular food! But I guess I should wait another day?

The vet is closed today so we'll just monitor him today and feed him smaller meals throughout the day.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend that you don't try to transition Baker back to his regular food too soon. He's only been on the bland diet for 2 days, and he threw up this morning, so he still needs time for his GI system to calm down. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> I recommend that you don't try to transition Baker back to his regular food too soon. He's only been on the bland diet for 2 days, and he threw up this morning, so he still needs time for his GI system to calm down. Hope he feels better soon.


Thank you! And yeah, I'm going to wait a few more days before I start transitioning him.

I took him for a walk and he was really energetic, and then he ate a bit more (the 2nd half of his breakfast) and now he's napping. Before napping he sat in the kitchen because he wanted more food.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Jeanne. A dog can safely be on the sweet potato and lean meat diet for a number of weeks without concern of deficiencies, but transitioning back too fast is a recipe for disaster. 

If you are concerned that he is getting a bit bound up, increase the water in his food, so that it is a bit soupy.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Baker is all back to normal and as far as I know, healthy. I kinda want to order a blood test for Baker, just to make sure it wasn't lepto (I Dr. Google'd his symptoms), but he would've been a lot sicker if it was lepto, right? 

Anywho, it's 2:30am here and I'm awake because Baker's been awake and whining since 12:30am. He went to bed at 10:30pm like normal, and then started whining 2 hours later. I took him out to pee and put him back into the crate. He quieted down for all of 5 minutes and started whining again. He's 6 months old now and this is the first time he's whined at night for no good reason. There wasn't even any whining at 9 weeks old, after I first brought him home! 

He's quieted down now, but I had to move him and his crate out of our bedroom so my boyfriend could get some shut eye. I don't have to work because it's spring break but my boyfriend has to be up in 2 hours. Poor bf barely got any sleep tonight. 

Leading up to tonight, there's been a few nights where Baker just wants out of his crate to sleep in his doggy bed instead. He whines, we take him out to potty (which is normally a short pee) and then he comes back up and goes straight to his doggy bed while we hang up his leash. Of course, we pick him up and move him back to his crate. And that's that. But tonight... woof. He even got extra exercise today because he met a puppy at the off leash dog park and they proceeded to chase each other for awhile as puppies do. 

Hopefully it's just a one night thing because I need sleep too! Do your older/housetrained havs sleep in a crate still (open or closed door?) or do they have a doggy bed that they sleep in?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He PROBABLY would have been sicker if it was Lepto, but you should FOR SURE have him tested if there is any indication that it might be Lepto. Without prompt, aggressive treatment (including supportive therapy) Lepto can be fatal. (with or without previous vaccination)


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe still sleeps in her crate for now (closed door). She would be up wondering around at night if I let her sleep in a puppy bed, I'm sure.


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

He wasn't vaccinated. So it's a constant worry for me. I chase him away from puddles if we're at off leash parks. The vet didn't seem too worried because Baker only threw up that one day and then he was fine. But I think for my peace of mind I'll take him in for a blood test!



krandall said:


> He PROBABLY would have been sicker if it was Lepto, but you should FOR SURE have him tested if there is any indication that it might be Lepto. Without prompt, aggressive treatment (including supportive therapy) Lepto can be fatal. (with or without previous vaccination)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

timeblind said:


> He wasn't vaccinated. So it's a constant worry for me. I chase him away from puddles if we're at off leash parks. The vet didn't seem too worried because Baker only threw up that one day and then he was fine. But I think for my peace of mind I'll take him in for a blood test!


Putting a good recall on him is much better than chasing him away from puddles. 

As long as you reminded the vet that he wasn't vaccinated, I think you're fine.


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

I love the pic w/ the bandana around his neck. he looks so human!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm back-ish! I last posted almost a year and a half ago. WHOA! Time flies. Baker's already 2 years old... and... 

We have a new addition to the family! Little Obi (Obi-Wan) is 12 weeks old. He and Baker are getting along wonderfully.

I'm back on the boards to do more research. We moved to Ottawa back in April so we're dealing with new vets and the puppy vaccine schedule again. Baker is with one clinic (no mention of vaccines yet because he's not "due" for them until March) while Obi visited a new clinic that gave us a crap-ton of info and wants to see Obi again in 2 weeks for his lepto vaccine. I'm going to call them back on Monday and tell them no for the lepto vaccine. 

There's also so much info on heartworm meds and flea and tick prevention. From what I remember while doing research for Baker, everyone has said flea/tick prevention should be applied topically... Baker's just been on Revolution this entire time but apparently Revolution is crap against ticks. :frown2: So... it's time to do more research, yay! :nerd:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome back, and congrats on your cute new baby!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

What a good looking little boy! Glad the potty training is working out for you so soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are two cuties! I also was using Revolution for a few years. We are in a high tick area and I sometimes would find one on Scout. The last two months I have been giving Scout and Truffles Interceptor Plus and Next Gard. No more ticks or fleas. 😊


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Agree with molly, the graduation cap picture is perfect! He is a beautiful Hav, and you should be so proud of him!


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

And I know Obi is only 12 weeks old but he's been pretty amazing with his potty training. He knows to go to the door when he has to go to the bathroom. Half the time he whines, and half the time he just sniffs, so we have to work on him alerting us he's got to go!



Heather Glen said:


> Those are two cuties! I also was using Revolution for a few years. We are in a high tick area and I sometimes would find one on Scout. The last two months I have been giving Scout and Truffles Interceptor Plus and Next Gard. No more ticks or fleas. &#128522;


We moved from a low tick area (Vancouver, BC) to a high tick area (just outside of Ottawa, ON) and the vet suggested Interceptor Plus and Nexgard too. She suggested the lepto vaccine also - I'd never go for it in Vancouver but I don't know how prevalent it is around here. Luckily I can e-mail Baker's breeder and she's got connections so she can ask around for me. :grin2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

The consensus that seems to have been reached by most dog owners is to pass on the lepto vaccine. We live in an area with high wildlife traffic, and even then our vet only recommends it for dogs who will be working in the field frequently. For a breed with known vaccine sensitivities like our Havs, most advise to steer clear. The reaction can be very severe and the vaccine only protects against a handful of lepto strains. Our breeder actually requires buyers not vaccinate for lepto because of how icky the reaction can be.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I asked the vet not to give the lepto vaccine. I think the chance of coming in contact with the bacteria is pretty low around here....I hope!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition. Both pups are cuties!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guys are in the woods frequently, and yes, there is a lot of wildlife. Kodi is frequently off leash in the woods. I don't allow them to drink from puddles or other standing water... They all know to come to me for a drink from their water bottle. We don't do Lepto vaccine either.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

The breeder that's been giving Bowie his NEOVAC and NEOPAR has said to steer clear of Lepto, Corona, and Lymes.


----------

